

Ask HN: How to explain value of co-op in one line? - jawns

I am a huge fan of cooperatives, and I think the Internet opens up some unique opportunities for cooperative ventures.<p>Over the years, I've thought up a handful of web-based cooperative business ideas -- such as a web hosting company, or an Amazon alternative -- but I have always failed at coming up with a one-line "here's the value of a co-op" marketing pitch that would immediately resonate with a visitor to the site.<p>I'd love to hear suggestions from people about how to concisely communicate this value to people.<p>Just to give you a little Cooperative 101: Unlike nonprofits, cooperatives do exist to make a profit.  But unlike regular companies, they are 100-percent owned by their members, not outside investors.  With consumer cooperatives, the members are the people who buy things from the business.  And the cool thing is, when a co-op makes a profit, it goes back to the members, either in the form of refunds or lower prices.<p>My instinct is to emphasize the ownership aspect -- e.g., "When we profit, you profit."<p>But is that the best angle to play up?
======
patio11
Look at what works in selling to yuppies: community, environment, social
responsibility, sense of meaning, etc etc. You're offering money. Screw money.
They have money. What can you give them in exchange for money? They'll pay
five bucks for coffee if it makes a statement of how righteous they are.

------
stonemetal
Most people already know what a coop is. You have to sell them on what your co
op sells, and the value you would be able to deliver.

